# Another pedal thread- Ritchey WCS?



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm ready to make the jump from the single-sided SPD's to a dedicated road shoe/pedal combo.
As a part-time wrench at my lbs, I've got access to the usual suspects. Shimano, Time, Crank Bro's, Ritchey & Xpedo.
I'm looking to strike a balance between weight, price, performance & durability. I'm a 180lb non-racer but like to push myself and my equipement.

Ultegra gets great reviews, good EP price but a touch heavier than some of the others.

Time RXS/RXE got some pretty bad reviews and the whole recall thing.

Xpedo Force have no reviews and are heavier than the Ulterga's.

CB's Quattro's...just not what I'm looking for.

Ritchey's WCS Pelton, the price is decent, the weight is good, but no reviews either way. Anyone using them?

So far the Ult 6620's are leading the race.

T


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

I have Dura-Ace 7810's and love them. My vote is the Ultegras.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a pair of WCS pedals. I was an early adopter of Ritchey pedals because I think their stems and posts are really good. I even picked up a Streem saddle and its great too. The pedals are very light. However, I stopped using them after I had a pair of the Ritchey Pro pedals on another bike pull the pedal body off the spindle. I had the bike shop send them back to Ritchey for credit. I attached a photo of the remnants. 

The WCS are different from the Pro design but I was being overly cautious and switched back to SPD-SL.

I was using the old SPD-SL; I got the new SPD-SL in exchange for the Pros that fell apart. The connection between the pedal and cleat is extremely solid for the SPD-SLs. The wide body platform on the pedals make you think you're pedaling on blocks, and there is much less play in these pedals than any other pedal I've used before (SPD-R, Look, Speedplay, SPD, toe clips even). 

I've heard good things about the Speedplay Zeros and Time systems I would give them a shot if I didn't swear by the SPD-SLs.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have the Ultegra 6620s as well and my vote goes that way. Sorry, don't know about the WCS and have never even seen them. I love the wide platform on the new 6620s.

About $88 from a guy on Ebay, but being a wrench at the shop you might be able to do better?


----------



## tmb (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, guys. The road season is winding down here in SE Mich, so I've got some time to think it over but the Ult 6620's are still the front runner. And yes, being a wrench does have it's perks.


----------

